

Launched my side project: Grade Spotter - kennedysgarage
http://gradespotter.com/

======
itsmequinn
Totally awesome. Quite frankly, I'm mad I didn't get to it first as I'm also
obsessed with these grades.

I would suggest maybe changing the tag-line on your front page to "there are
no more excuses _for_ the unknown reasons behind your favorite restaurant's
grade, but that's just me.

Also, on Firefox 11 for Windows XP I'm having a hard time even reading that
text. You might want to consider adding a little weight to it as it's quite
badly aliased.

~~~
jetti
I'm having the same issues with Chrome 18.0.1025.151 on Windows 7. I pulled it
up in IE9 and it looks good.

~~~
joaquin_win
On the iPhone the header doesn't take the whole width.

------
arpit
Almost skipped the link, I thought it was some app for high school teachers or
something since I mostly associate that with grades. Maybe some reference to
the fact that its about restaurants may be a good idea.

~~~
basseq
I'll second this. Looks like an interesting app and a good use of public data.
Not really obsessed with grading, though, so I'm not the target audience. My
only quibble is that it doesn't really look "iOS native." Trying to set it
apart from the crowd?

------
tonetheman
the text "The powerful and easy NYC restaurant grade reference app for the
iPhone is now available. There are no more excuses to the unknown reasons
behind your favorite restaurant's grade." looks really weird on chrome 18 ...
not sure what it is supposed to look like, other than that the site looks good

------
fitzpasd
Initial thought was that the introduction/explanation paragraph was difficult
to read due to the font. The rest of the page is far easier to understand

~~~
kennedysgarage
Thanks for the feedback, I think I have fixed that intro paragraph.

------
givan
<http://imgur.com/Y8XNb> text is in 3D? it looks strange on firefox 11 xubuntu

~~~
kennedysgarage
Thanks for the screenshot! It should be all fixed now.

------
stevejabs
Awesome project. I love the clean interface. Having no information about these
grading systems, are they available outside of NY? If so, any plans to expand
this nation-wide?

~~~
kennedysgarage
We have talked about expanding. Our first thought was we would just build this
simple app, then we found out that other cities have some sort of a grading
systems. So if all works well for NYC, then I see no reason to not expand.

